# bleeding: old blood versus fresh blood



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have had the odd very very light brown stringy discharge from time to time for last 3 days ( I am on day 8 ). However tonight got fresh red blood in the front ( spotting) after bowel movement ( sorry to give such details)No AF pain bit twinges on one side then other side ( mainly strong twinge on left). have you experienced fresh blood while on 2ww and still got BFP? what is the difference of meaning if fresh red or old brown? sorry, quite anxious I have lost my little embies so would love to know more from you ladies.
Future Mummy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi futuremummy

Try not to worry honey, there is a good chance this could be implantation bleed. Plus I have read of lots and lots of ladies on FF who have had blood, both red and brown, during the 2ww and gone on to get BFP.

Minxy has done some brilliant answers on here about implantation bleed - I will do a search for you and post the link to one of her answers so you can have a read.

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww honey, will have my fingers crossed for you      

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

In natural conception implantation happens around 5-12dpo so if you're having assisted conception then you would need to take into account how old the embies were when put back. You may find this website interesting...

www.visembryo.com

If you're 8dpt then it _could_ be implantation bleed.

Here's some more info...

"What is Implantation Bleeding? 
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding.

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting:

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
Usually 5-12 days after ovulation, so just around the time that you would be getting your period. Bleeding during ovulation is something different.

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting"

Lots of women get some bleeding in early pregnancy (reddish, brown or pinky) but obviously we're all different so where some will get this and/or implantation bleeding, others may not.

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   and hoping its a good sign.

Good luck & take care
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dear Tracy and Minxy,
Thank youso much for your answers, it helps a lot.It was really red and not pink and definetely not brown, but only when wiping and no clots. Haven't got anything since last night , but I know that if new bowel movement might start again.I have that usually a few days before period, or on ovulation day.

At my investigation scan today ( because of my symptoms , the Hammersmith H told me to come in ) they said I had a very thick endometrium of 14 cm so that is excellent, but I feel like it is ready to explode  or whatever and become a period as very bloody but because of pessaries can't. I know that sounds a weird way to describe it but this is what is going on in my over working little brain. I think I will loose a few neurones on that 2 ww 

Thanks again,
Future Mummy


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

future mummy, i too am having trouble with unusual bleeding in 2ww( see my post). Mine seems to be getting slowly heavier but still not due on for 6 days. I'm so confused. I hope you get your bfp, and that it's implanation that you have.

lilyella xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lillyella,
Thanks, I wish you the best too. lots of   
Future Mummy


----------

